# Yucky Weekend.......



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ever have one of those funks where you just didn't enjoy being out there? This happened to me this weekend. Long, three day weekend and we thought we'd take the grandkids to the local State Park for a weekend of camping and swimming in their nice pool.

So far, so good. Just as we're checking in on Friday afternoon, a thunderstorm breaks out. Nothing like setting up your Outback in the rain and mud.

Clears up and the DIL brings the kids out a little later. Cook some filets on the George Goreman, baked potato, corn on the cob, watermelon and brownies for dessert. Not bad. Enjoyed every morsel.

Next day, head over to the local town meeting place for a chili cook off. Walk around for about an hour, bored to tears. Eat a nice lunch at a local eatery and head back to the trailer. Get to the pool, swim for about 45 minutes, thunderstorm breaks out, pool closes. Go back to the trailer and sit it out. Luckily, thought to put up the canopy over the picnic table so we could stay dry.

Mud and sand all over the palce. Could not keep the trailer clean for nuttin'! I hate that. Decide we would not sit around for another day of this, so packed up and came home today, a day early. Luckily, today's the prettiest day of the weekend so we didn't have to fight the rain. Had to drive to two different rv parks to use their dump station though, didn't want to mess with the one at the state park.

Came home, mowed the yard, trimmed the bushes, put the stuff from the trip away (laundry, laundry, and more laundry).

I'll tell you. I was glad to get home. I just didn't feel like fighting the rain and the sand and the mud.

Ever been there? This was the first time I didn't enjoy myself.

I guess I'm just the "resort" kind of camper. Give me some asphalt, a pool, a sauna, hookups, a nice clubhouse and showers and I'm set.

Oh, well, fall rally in a few weeks.

Mark


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I love the rain but I have to agree that sand and mud is no fun. Sorry you had such a bad weekend and hope you have a rally to make up for it.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Yup. Been there, done that. Too bad the rain had to "rain on your parade". At least the sun came out to keep you warm and dry the rest of the weekend. 
Gary


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

mswalt said:


> DIL brings the kids out a little later. Cook some filets on the George Goreman, baked potato, corn on the cob, watermelon and brownies for dessert. Not bad. Enjoyed every morsel.
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Might have been a different menu but reading this line brought me back to Branson last summer.
















John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Might have been a different menu but reading this line brought me back to Branson last summer.


Yeah, now that was camping.

Mark


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

We go to the Oregon / washington coast quite often. Sometimes the rain is bad enough, but with the blowing sand also, that's just too much. Now EASTERN oregon... Usually dry







.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear that your weekend didn't go quite as planned. Ours started out not so good. We planned this really great weekend with the girls down in San Antonio (got there Friday night) and after having issues getting into our site, we realized that it was only equipped for 30 AMPS..... moved sites in the rain, spent the night, got up ready to head to Sea World then the phone call comes..... Scott was recalled into work due to the storms







So not even 12 hours after we got to San Antonio we were headed back to Abilene.....

Seeing no need to waste the weekend at the house (and the camper was already stocked) we made serveral phone calls on our way back looking for a place to camp. Called Hords Creek ....needed a 4 day notice...that was out....called Abilene State Park...was told to call back -- thought that maybe the park was still cleaning up after the floods, so took a chance and called the Abilene KOA. They had space available -- hummm, a holiday weekend and space available....I was wondering if it was as bad as I remember you saying and started having second thoughts.......well glad to say that the park was clean, the pool was open and the staff was great! The girls, my mother, and me managed to "camp" the weekend away even though we were 20 minutes from our house









Michelle


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Im glad were not the only ones with....laundry....laundry and more laundry after a trip.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

battalionchief3 said:


> Im glad were not the only ones with....laundry....laundry and more laundry after a trip.


This is my wife's chief compalint when we get back to the house. I figure we could all go without clothes, but I'm sure that someone would complain.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Mud and sand - the kids just gravitate towards it.... UGH!
Its ok, you did the right thing. get out of the funk and into some housework. 
Youll be enjoying yourself soon again!!


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Justman said:


> I'm glad were not the only ones with....laundry....laundry and more laundry after a trip.


This is my wife's chief complaint when we get back to the house. I figure we could all go without clothes, but I'm sure that someone would complain.








[/quote]

To make coming home from a "dirty or long" camp trip more pleasant I spend about $30 and 3 hours...
I go to the Laundromat after a camp trip and do all my loads at once, I use all the triple and quad washers, read a book for 35 minutes, switch the loads to large dryers, read my book for another 45 minutes, fold all my clothes, sort what needs to go back in my trailer and...Voila it is done... That money is the best spent after a long trip and then I don't spend days moving loads of laundry at home and...sheets, sleeping bags and/or rugs are done in industrial machines (saves my washer and dryer).
I am a HAPPY CAMPER when the laundry in done!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Sorry Mark...you weren't at Abilene State Park were you?









Out of 42 camping trips in 5 years, we left early twice. Once for buggers, and once for a rattlesnake under our camper.

Randy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Sorry Mark...you weren't at Abilene State Park were you?


As a matter of fact, we were. But, please note we hadn't been there for over a year. As a matter of fact, our annual Parks Pass ran out in May of 2008 and we hadn't even used it one time since May 07!

Mark


----------

